# Gothic 2: Die Nacht der Raben Multiplayer Server! Eine neue Welt!(RP)



## Minental (6. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[SIZE=12pt]Guten Tag werte Community,[/SIZE]*

an dieser Stelle möchte ich euch unseren Gothic 2 + Die Nacht des Raben Multiplayerserver (kurz GMP) nahe legen. Unsere Spielwelt die die Welt aus Gothic 2, Khorinis und das Umland. Zudem sind Expeditionen ins Minental aus Gothic 2 geplant. Ansich ist unsere Spielewelt so wie man es aus Gothic 2 kennt, nur haben wir einige kleine Änderungen vorgenommen die ich euch nun in Kürze erläutern werde. Grundlegend möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass es sich bei diesem Gothic Server um einen Rollenspielserver in der OPEN BETA handelt.

Fangen wir mit der Stadt Khorinis an, bei uns regiert ein gewählter König. Er regiert das Land und hat den Vorsitz der Stadtverwaltung in welcher einflussreiche Leute ihren Sitz haben. Paladine gibt es bei uns nicht und auch die Miliz hat bei uns eine andere Form angenommen. Die sogenannte Stadtgarde ist für den Schutz des Königs, der Stadt Khorinis sowie der Bauernhöfe da. Außerhalb der Stadt gibt es das bekannte Innoskloster mit den Feuermagiern und die Bauernhöfe. Die Bauern haben sich zu einer Zunft zusammengeschlossen und bei uns herrscht kein Tyrannischer Großbauer wie im Singleplayer. In der Nähe des Hofes vom Großbauern hat sich eine Gilde der Krieger niedergelassen (Dexters alter Unterschlupf, welcher nun einige maptechnische Veränderungen aufweist). Die Gilde der Krieger kann man gut vergleichen mit der Kriegergilde aus den Spielen Morrowind und Oblivion. Sie verdienen ihr Gold durch Aufträge. Sie sind aber mitnichten einfaches Söldnervolk, denn die Kriegergilde handelt nach einem Ehrenkodex. Nun gibt es aber auch Freidenker, Querschläger und Gesetzlose die sich zu einem losen Bund zusammengeschlossen haben unter der Führung eines Bosses. Keiner weiß wo genau die Banditen ihren Unterschlupf haben aber jeder ist sich ihrer Anwesenheit sicher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Serverteam besteht derzeit aus 8 Mitglieder und staffelt sich wiefolgt

_*[SIZE=12pt]Projektleitung[/SIZE]*_
Peace (Bastian aka Basti), 18 Jahre alt
Tiberias (Mathias aka Matze), 33 Jahre alt

[SIZE=12pt]*Administratoren*[/SIZE]
Jean (Leon), 27 Jahre alt

[SIZE=12pt]_*Scripter*_[/SIZE]
Gerd, 21 Jahre alt
Break0r (Peter), 26 Jahre alt

_*[SIZE=12pt]Gamemaster[/SIZE]*_
Cailan (aka Ca), 25 Jahre alt
Nixon (Niko), 23 Jahre alt
muhi225 (Markus ), 24 Jahre alt
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommen wir nun zu einigen Systemen und Features auf unserem Server:

_*[SIZE=12pt]Hungersystem[/SIZE]*_
Das Hungersystem umfasst 4 Stufen und diese gehen von sehr hungrig (verliert HP) über hungrig zu etwas gesättigt und schließlich satt (Regeneriert HP).

_*[SIZE=12pt]Namen nennen[/SIZE]*_
Solange man seinem Gegenüber nicht seinen Namen nennt, steht über dem Kopf nur "Fremder".

[SIZE=12pt]_*Sprachsounds*_[/SIZE]
Durch Nutzung des NumPads können diverse Sprachsounds ingame abgespielt werden. Ein Beispiel: BLEIB STEHEN DU LUMP

[SIZE=12pt]_*Levelsystem*_[/SIZE]
Unser Levelsystem unterscheidet sich grundlegend vom Levelsystem aus dem Singleplayer. Man levelt nicht durch stumpfes Monsterkloppen sondern durch besondere Aktionen - welche genau gilt es rauszufinden. Pro Levelup bekommt man dann 5 Lebenspunkte dazu (Lernpunkte gibt es bei uns nicht, warum siehe Teachsystem)

[SIZE=12pt]_*Teachsystem*_[/SIZE]
Anders als im Singleplayer gibt es bei uns keine Lernpunkte um sich zu verbessern. Man kann seine Statuspunkte wie Geschick oder Stärke durch das Lernen von anderen Spielern verbessern.

_*[SIZE=12pt]Waffen und Rüstungen[/SIZE]*_
Bei uns wurden neue Rüstungen und Waffen implementiert und es gibt sogar die Möglichkeit an seltene und Einzigartige Waffen heranzukommen.

[SIZE=12pt]_Charaktererstellung_[/SIZE]
Schöne Charaktererstellung mit Klassenauswahl (Boni-auswahl z.B Magier bekommt auf die Standartattribute + 10 Mana und +4 auf Zweihandwaffen für die Magierstäbe)

[SIZE=12pt]_*Animationen und Laufstil*_[/SIZE]
Ingame gibt es viele Animationen um dem Roleplay mehr Gewicht zu verleihen. Zudem kann man seinen Laufstil ändern, damit nicht jeder mit dem gleichen rumrennt.

[SIZE=12pt]_*Monster*_[/SIZE]
Unsere Monster sind nicht so wie man es aus dem Singleplayer kennt. Um bei uns das eine oder andere Monster zu besiegen braucht man schon das gewisse Händchen und vielleicht Verstärkung.

Natürlich war das noch lange nicht alles aber einiges gilt es auch selber herauszufinden. Wir wollen den Usern nicht den Spaß nehmen neue Sachen zu entdecken.
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=12pt]_*Zur Serverstory*_[/SIZE]
Das Geschehen in unserem Khorinis weicht ein wenig vom Orginal aus dem Singleplayer ab. Die Barriere wurde zwar zerstört und viele sind von dort geflohen, aber der namenlose Held ist nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Zudem ist die Orkübermacht nicht so derartig stark, sodass die Paladine zwingend vom Festland auf die Insel kommen mussten. So ziemlich an dieser Stelle stehen wir, aber das Serverteam hat sich einige netten storybezogene Veränderungen für die Zukunft vorgenommen. So wird es bei uns Kapitel geben wie im Singleplayer aber wie wir diese gestalten werden ist zum Teil auch abhängig davon wie sich das Leben auf dem Server entwickelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[SIZE=12pt]_*Schlusswort*_[/SIZE]
Im Namen des Serverteams von gothic-online bedanke ich mich für das lesen. Ich hoffe mit dieser Werbung konnte ich den einen oder anderen Rollenspielerfan erreichen und ihr besucht uns auf *www.gothic-online.net*. Wir freuen uns schon drauf, euch dort begrüßen zu können.

Es grüßt freundlichst

P.S. Folgend findet der Interessent noch ein paar Screenshots vom Server.


Screen 1
Screen 2
Screen 3
Screen 4
Screen 5


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2014)

Ihr könntet auch, statt die Alpha komplett bugfrei zu machen, zusätzlich ne Closed Beta machen, für die man sich anmelden kann und dann erst die Open Beta, wenn Ihr das Gefühl habt, das Spiel sei reif genug für sowas.

Im Normalfall finden Leute, die das System gar nicht kennen, wesentlich einfacher Bugs, als solche, die die ganze Zeit beim Projekt mitgemischt haben, weil sie die Dinge ganz anders angehn als die alten Hasen.

 

Nur so als Tip


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2014)

Du solltest die Bildlinks mal anpassen.


----------



## Minental (7. Oktober 2014)

Ihr könntet auch, statt die Alpha komplett bugfrei zu machen, zusätzlich ne Closed Beta machen, für die man sich anmelden kann und dann erst die Open Beta, wenn Ihr das Gefühl habt, das Spiel sei reif genug für sowas.

Im Normalfall finden Leute, die das System gar nicht kennen, wesentlich einfacher Bugs, als solche, die die ganze Zeit beim Projekt mitgemischt haben, weil sie die Dinge ganz anders angehn als die alten Hasen.

 

Nur so als Tip 

 

Ich habe schon einige User mit ins Boot gezogen für die Alpha (2 Personen) . Die sind am testen wie die bescheuerten und finden Bugs.

Bzw. nicht mehr . Der einzige Bug der momentan gefunden wird (Außer evtl von Monstern die folgen) ist der Taschendieb und die Sounds.

Wobei ich die Sounds schon gefixxt habe. 

 

Kleine Preview 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JPAwAqJwao

 

 


Du solltest die Bildlinks mal anpassen.

 

Ich hab doch nur 1 Bild drinne . Ich versuche das mal anzupassen 

Danke dir


----------



## Minental (7. Oktober 2014)

Forum mit neuer Domain erreichbar!

 

http://www.gothic-online.net

 

 

/edit

 

Kleine Preview zum neuem Design 

 

http://puu.sh/c2TIl/578339fbc9.jpg


----------



## Minental (9. Oktober 2014)

/püshchen


----------



## Minental (17. Oktober 2014)

/push

Es wird möglich sein sich ein Haus zu kaufen und es einzurichten!


----------



## Minental (20. Oktober 2014)

Editiert.

 

Screens nun vorhanden


----------



## Minental (24. Oktober 2014)

Heute Abend beginnt die Open Beta!


----------



## Minental (25. Oktober 2014)

Die Open Beta kam gut an! Sehr gute RP-Spieler!

 

Ich hab mich z.B in der Kneipe geprügelt und bin rausgeflogen. (Natürlich mit 10 Gratis Bier damit ich überhaupt verschwinde  )


----------

